# kibble upchuck



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Some kibbles are simply crap! Pet food companies are in the game for profit not for healthy dogs. That being said if they are to remain in business they have to maintain some kind of standard. Raw feeding if you have the time and take care that all nutrients are represented is usually a healthy way to go.
Eric.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Actually this was a pretty good quality kibble. Taste of the Wild. Taste of the Wild Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating
He just doesn't do well on dog food, which is why I switched him to a raw diet several years ago. I should have mentioned that in my first post. I try to keep a small bag on hand 'just in case' I run out of raw meat. He hasn't had a problem with this one before though.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

There are usually "flavor enhancers" and coloring chemicals in proprietary kibbles. These can elicit reactions in some dogs.
Eric.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would try moistening the food - I think sometimes they bolt it down and it swells in the stomach, then comes up again.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

fjm said:


> I would try moistening the food - I think sometimes they bolt it down and it swells in the stomach, then comes up again.


Actually I did, I totally soaked it for about 7 minutes because of that.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I should have known you would be up to that trick! I find scrambled eggs make a useful emergency meal, or a can of sardines. I try to run raw supplies right down to make room in the freezer, as it is cheaper to buy the meat in largish quantities, so we have that "but the cupboard was bare" moment regularly.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I consider that the "swelling kibbles" are a danger for bloat. One popular highly advertised kibble here in OZ caused Grace to upchuck. I noticed that the kibble had swelled 5 times its dry size. I soaked some and it only swelled up 2-3 times. next I added hydrochloric acid when I soaked it. Sure enough it swelled up about 5 times. Food swelling in the stomach can cause bloat. Many dogs will upchuck avoiding this, but if the pylorus and the cardia become blocked bloat is the result.
Eric


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> I consider that the "swelling kibbles" are a danger for bloat. One popular highly advertised kibble here in OZ caused Grace to upchuck. I noticed that the kibble had swelled 5 times its dry size. I soaked some and it only swelled up 2-3 times. next I added hydrochloric acid when I soaked it. Sure enough it swelled up about 5 times. Food swelling in the stomach can cause bloat. Many dogs will upchuck avoiding this, but if the pylorus and the cardia become blocked bloat is the result.
> Eric



You have a bottle of hydrochloric acid just "laying around"?? Lol! ?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Could it have been that since he has been on raw, the kibble was somewhat "novel" and he ate too much, too fast?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

He always eats everything fast. The portion was less than half of what was recommended for his size.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

"You have a bottle of hydrochloric acid just "laying around"?? Lol!"

Yes actually. One of my hobbies is jewelry, another Hydroponics, another Amateur radio. HCl is in common usage and is the main component of stomach acid.
Eric.


----------

